# Early Whizzer Pics



## mrg (May 10, 2016)

Very early Whizzer pics, first one is on a Huffman (Firestone I think) looks like a short 3 rib tank? don't think I've seen one (have to ask Scott about that), and the second is a COLSON Flyer.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2016)

thanks for posting way kool! somewhere I have a brochure for a '39 Whiz


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2016)

Hope you can find that 39 brochure and post some pics.


----------

